# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  معرفی زبان برنامه نویسی پرل

## white fox

اول سلام و بعد تبریک بخاطر افتتاح بخش پرل (آقای کرامتی ممنون)
و اما پرل...
=====================================
در سال 1988 لری وال زبان برنامه نویسی به همگان معرفی کرد که میتوانست به جای awk  و sed به کار رود.در واقع پرل زبان مفسر داری است که برای کار بر روی فایل‌های متنی مناسب است. نسخه شماره 2 برنامه در همان سال و چند ماه بعد از آن ارایه شد که شبیه نسخه‌های فعلی پرل بود.و پیشرفت‌های بسیار خوبی داشت...تا جاییکه زبان پرل را برابر با زبان قدرتمند C میدانستند.و بیراه هم نبود چون ساختار زبان پرل شبیه زبان C میباشد.
کارایی پرل: پرل در همه جا کاربرد دارد.حتی میشود با آن سیستم عامل نوشت(گرچه احمقانه است :wink: ).اما در حال حاضر پرل در 2 جا بسیار کاربرد دارد:
اول در طراخی صفحات وب با برنامه نویسی CGI . در جایی خواندم : پرل کاهن بزرگ CGI است. بله پرل به صورت گسترده‌ای در طراحی پویای صفحات بکار رفته است و اگر شما نخواهید که با این زبان برنامه نویسی کنید حداقل باید با ساختار آن آشنا باشید و بتوانید کدهای آن را بخوانید.
دوم: هک. بله اگر شما میخواهید هکر واقعی شوید(منظورم از واقعی استفاده از SUB7 نیست :lol: ). بسیاری از exploit ها با این زبان نوشته میشوند. پس شک نکنید که برای هکری باید پرل بدانید.
زبان برنامه نویسی پرل Open Source است و حقوق آن متعلق به لری وال است.
از نکات مهم پرل نسبت به C شیگرایی آن است.بله پرل oop را پشتیبانی میکند.
یکی از چیزهای جالب در پرل این است که شما ملزم به رعاییت ساختار برنامه نویسی پرل نیستید.در واقع پرل از معدود زبانهایی است که میتوان با آن شعر گفت :shock: .از نمونه های این برنامه‌ها میتونانید به لینکهای زیر مراجعه کنید.(این نمونه ها ساده هستند و خودم قبلا اینجا پست کرده بودم)
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=10711
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=9148

آیا پرل مرده؟ نه. یکی از جالبترین نکات یک برنامه مکمل پرل به نام VisualPerl هست که به بسته NET. مایکروسافت میچسبد و شما در کنار ASP.NET میتونید با پرل نیز یرنامه نویسی کنید.
نماد زبان برنامه نویسی پرل شتر است. :) 


بیایید واقع نگر باشیم:
در ایران برای پرل پول نمیدن..پس چرا باید پرل یاد بگیریم؟ جواب این کلمه یک چیز است: عــــــــــــــــشـــــــ  ــــــــــق
آنهایی که عاشق برنامه نویسی هستند و فقط برای پول کار نمیکنند. همین عشق است که پرل را زنده نگه داشته .همین عشاق واقعی مثل لری وال هستند که نتیجه کارشون رو به رایگان در اختیار ما قرار میدهند پس کمی هم به فکر روح کارتون باشید و از برنامه نویسی لذت ببرید.

از کجا پرل گیر بیاریم؟
تمام نسخه های لینوکس همراه خودشون پرل دارند ولی اگرم نداشت برید سایت زیر:
www.perl.com
آیا در ویندوز هم پرل داریم؟ بله که داریم .از لینک زیر میتونید دوانلود کنید:
www.activestate.com
به زودی در سایت خودم که در دست ساخته :wink:  مطالب بسیار خوبی خواهم نوشت که اختصاص به پرل دارد و منابع خوبی معرفی خواهم کرد
در ضمن من در بازار شاید 2 کتاب دیدم که مستقل به پرل اختصاص داره..یکی از اونها که بد هم نیست رو معرفی میکنم.
ناشر: انتشارات ناقوس
نویسنده: clinton pierce
مترجم: سید ناصر حسینی
تعداد صفحات:453
قیمت:36000 ریال

موفق باشد و شاد. در ضمن با همدیگر پرل یاد بگیریم :wink:

----------


## sunboy

خیلی ممنون جالب بود
یه سوال داشتم : ایا منظور از برنامه نویسی unix همان پرا است
دوم : پرل چه طور با پورت ها کار می کنه و تا چه حدی می شه با هاش برنامه های خطرناک (چه معمولی و چه تحت شبکه) نوشت  :twisted: 
مرسی

----------


## oxygenws

:) ممنون  :flower:  :heart:

----------


## hosseinzadeh

با تشکر از شما.



> یه سوال داشتم : ایا منظور از برنامه نویسی unix همان پرا است


خیر
پ.ن:علاوه بر پرل،سیبیل لری وال رو  عشق است!

----------


## ghaznavi

با سلام


من در عمل نمونه های بسیار عالی از کاربردهایی را دیده ام که فکر میکنم برای دیگران هم مفید باشد. 

به عنوان مثال اگر کسی هست که موقع انتقال یک فایل از ویندوز به یونیکس و لینوکس بدون رعایت مود اسکی انرا منتقل کرده باشد حتما با کاراکتری های M^  در انتهای خطوط فایل برخورد کرده است. در خود سیستم عامل در هنگام نصب نیز میتوانید برنامه های Dos2unix  و Unix2dos  را نصب کنید همچنین میتوانید از اینترنت برنامه های آماده به زبان Perl  نیز برای این کار پیدا کنید. ولی این با توجه به شعار perl  یعنی:

در perl هرکاری را میتوان در سه خط نوشت

به کد زیر که همین کار تبدیل را انجام میدهد توجه کنید:

perl  -pe 's/\cM//g' &lt; infile > outfile 

perl در زمینه Regular Expressions  فوق العاده است طوری که در سایر زبانها مثل Php   مدولهای تحت عنوان Perl-Compatible Regular Expression PCRE استفاده میشود.

در پروژه بزرگ ژنوم انسانی Perl نقش مهمی دارد به این آدرس مراجعه کنید تا خودتان هم باور 
کنید.

http://bioperl.org/GetStarted/tpj_ls_bio.html

من تا سال 1375 از awk  و sed  در Platform  های Solaris  و SCO و از سال 1376 به بعد بطور مداوم با Perl  کار کرده ام و به کسانی که روی تولید و پردازش فایلهای متنی کار میکنند یادگیری این زبان را توصیه میکنم.


یک نمونه بسیار مورد علاقه من آدرس ساده و عالی زیر است:
یک برنامه perl  که امکان ویرایش و جایگزینی در داخل فایلهای مختلف با استفاده از الگوهای Regex  را میدهد. و به صورت Recursive  هم عمل میند.

http://peter.verhas.com/progs/perl/prep


با احترام

----------


## ghaznavi

با سلام


آیا تابحال با موقعیت زیر برخورد داشته اید؟


در محیط ویندوز برنامه ها و وب سایت خود را نوشته و بعد بخواهید آنرا روی یک سرور غیر ویندوزی مثلا Linux  یا Unix  بفرستید. در ویندوز بین حروف بزرگ و کوچک case فرقی گذاشته نمیشود در حالیکه در سیستم های غیر ویندوزی فرق گذاشته میشود.

برای حل این مشکل یک برنامه perl  به آدرس زیر را معرفی میکنم:


http://www.cuug.ab.ca/~babulicm/perl/nodoze


نکته مهم: این برنامه در داخل لینکهای فایلها هم اصلاحات را انجام میدهد.



با احترام

----------


## nasim22

سلام دوستان
من یه مقاله در مورد زبان پرل می خواستم که در مورد اینا باشه:
انواع داده .ساختمان داده. توابع استاندارد زبان پرل و چند نمونه برنامه ساده از این زبان
ممنون از لطفتون .....

----------


## nasim22

در ضمن اکثر لینکاهم خرابه هم در این صفحه هم در :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=10029
 که منابع خوبو نوشته بود ممنونم اگه درستشون کنید

----------


## nasim22

ای بابا کسی نبود جواب منو بده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kataion

سلام حالتون چطره؟ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید که ایا می تونین در انجام یک تمرین بسیار  بسیار ساده پرل منو کمک کنید؟من کمی عجله دارم و لطفا هزینه ای که باید پرداخت کنم وشرایطتون رو هر چه سریعتر برام ایمیل کنید
neda_82ir@yahoo.com

----------


## alireza es

> سلام حالتون چطره؟ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید که ایا می تونین در انجام یک تمرین بسیار  بسیار ساده پرل منو کمک کنید؟من کمی عجله دارم و لطفا هزینه ای که باید پرداخت کنم وشرایطتون رو هر چه سریعتر برام ایمیل کنید
> neda_82ir@yahoo.com


 ممنون میشم به به تاریخ آخرین ارسال که مربوط به 7 سال پیش هست رو نگاه کنید !

----------

